# "machine/atomic.h" for MIPS



## nagendra_u (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking for the "machine/atomic.h" file for MIPS, but I could not find it in header directory, which I got it from SVN. Please guide me on how to download this port or is it not yet ported for MIPS?

Thanks,
Nagendra.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

It's not a port. It's a header file for libc, which is part of the base OS.


```
dice@molly:/usr/src/sys>find . -name 'atomic.h'
./amd64/include/atomic.h
./arm/include/atomic.h
./gnu/fs/xfs/FreeBSD/support/atomic.h
./i386/include/atomic.h
./ia64/include/atomic.h
./pc98/include/atomic.h
./powerpc/include/atomic.h
./sparc64/include/atomic.h
./sun4v/include/atomic.h
./cddl/compat/opensolaris/sys/atomic.h
./mips/include/atomic.h
```

Usually it ends up in /usr/include/:

```
dice@molly:/usr/include>find . -name 'atomic.h'
./machine/atomic.h
```
(Note, I have an i386 system)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

Same on 64-bit (/usr/include/machine/atomic.h).


----------

